# General > Forum Support Shopping Mall >  Support the Forum, Shop at MySmartSponsor.com

## Chris

Many moons ago someone suggested they wanted to help the forums out, and thought to click on the ads. I said thank you, but please only click on ads that interest you, otherwise it is clickfraud and isn't going to help anyone. So instead I created the forum shopping mall, where clicking and shopping can be encouraged.

This was such a good idea I thought that maybe I could turn it into a centralized service able to be used by other sites or organizations, so I did.

MySmartSponsor.com allows anyone with a group, any sort of group, a forum, a nonprofit, a softball league, a gaming clan, an athletic club, any sort of group, to create an account and then refer people to the site who can then shop on behalf of the group, earning kickbacks to the group.

I just finished it today, well, not really finished it, but it is barely functional, so it is ready for use.

Currently the only "group" signed up is this forum, but after I do sufficient testing I will open it up for people to create their own groups.

So, to shop to benefit the forums (and help me test out this system) the URL is

http://www.mysmartsponsor.com/?site=1

Thanks.

----------


## RunsWithDeer

Says site not yet open when I go to the posted URL.

----------


## Justin Case

> Says site not yet open when I go to the posted URL.


It works for me,,      It looks like this,,,  (screen shot)

----------


## RunsWithDeer

Working now for me, not sure what was up earlier.

----------


## Chris

IF you went to the domain by itself it'd say that.

It needs the ?site=1 at the end to tag this site as the sponsor and to set a cookie on your computer (likewise, if you block cookies, it won't work). 

I will be continuing to add stores to it as I go.

----------


## LowKey

The first time you go, even with the 1, it says it's not up yet.
The second time, it's fine.

Need more Outdoor stores!  :Smile:

----------


## Chris

Really... hmm I will need to look into that.

----------


## Rick

Chris, it looks like its associated with setting the cookie. If I clear  cookies and go then it says it's not open. Once the cookie is set then I  can see the site.

----------


## Justin Case

I seen it the first time with the link in post 1,,  maybe its a browser thing ? i use Firefox,

----------


## Rick

Ditto on Firefox. Go to Tools and Clear Recent History including cookies. Then go to the site. I'll bet it says it's not ready. Bet ya, bet ya, bet ya.

----------


## Justin Case

> Ditto on Firefox. Go to Tools and Clear Recent History including cookies. Then go to the site. I'll bet it says it's not ready. Bet ya, bet ya, bet ya.


Nope,,  I just cleared everything and even got bumped from the forum and it still worked fine,,

----------


## Justin Case

OOPS !  My bad,,  you are right Rick,,  It does say "not ready" now,  i was expecting a 404 screen,, But, as soon as i logged back into WSF it works fine,,,  I wonder if it could be related with some of the problems Poco had awhile back with "Forums Read"?

----------


## Chris

No, I know what the problem is.

I'm trying to set the cookie and then read the cookie on the same page load, but apparently I can't do that. So I need to set the cookie and they code an exception to the reading if it is the first page load. No big deal.

----------


## Rick

Yeah, what he ^^^^ said.

----------


## beetlejuicex3

> Many moons ago someone suggested they wanted to help the forums out, and thought to click on the ads. I said thank you, but please only click on ads that interest you, otherwise it is clickfraud and isn't going to help anyone. So instead I created the forum shopping mall, where clicking and shopping can be encouraged.
> 
> This was such a good idea I thought that maybe I could turn it into a centralized service able to be used by other sites or organizations, so I did.
> 
> MySmartSponsor.com allows anyone with a group, any sort of group, a forum, a nonprofit, a softball league, a gaming clan, an athletic club, any sort of group, to create an account and then refer people to the site who can then shop on behalf of the group, earning kickbacks to the group.
> 
> I just finished it today, well, not really finished it, but it is barely functional, so it is ready for use.
> 
> Currently the only "group" signed up is this forum, but after I do sufficient testing I will open it up for people to create their own groups.
> ...



This is a terrific idea.  Innovative.

----------


## Ken

Big grin.   :Big Grin:

----------

